# kurupt blood!!!



## whats_good (Dec 29, 2006)

got a pup off harlem nights will post pics as soon as the site is fixed ,,hes 5 month and super bully,,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the photo abum on here doesnt work and hasnt for along time. best way to post is use photobucket or something like that upload to there and then copy and past e the "IMG" link after you have resized to 600x or smaller.


----------



## whats_good (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks i still hat to post them as messages but its up there,,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

??? where i dont see them


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok found them ,hope this is ok Ill post a couple here so easier for people to see. He is really nice.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

nice boy!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Handsome pup!


----------



## whats_good (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks you


----------

